# Sad news



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

My father, S. Franklin Spira (born Siegfried Franz Spira), passed away at 10.15 this morning after a long illness.

He was 83.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

My heartfelt condolences. It is always sad because they never stop being our parents, no matter how "grown-up" we get. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

JSpira said:


> My father, S. Franklin Spira (born Siegfried Franz Spira), passed away at 10.15 this morning after a long illness.
> 
> He was 83.


Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We are sorry to hear that. I was a fan.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

My deepest sympathies are with you and your family.
You can never stop being their little son to your parents...


It looks your love of photography is something you inherited...


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jonathan, my deepest condolances.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Condolences*

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Jonathan: Our family's thoughts are with you.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

My sincere condolences for you and your family! May he rest in peace!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Jonathan, I'm very sorry to hear about your father. Please accept my deepest condolences. Our thoughts are with you and the rest of your family.

Erik


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Jonathan, my deepest condolances and prayers


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

My deepest condolences for you and your family. I am sure that your substantial success is in part due to having a wonderful, inspiring father. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Condolences and prayers for you and the family.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Take care and I wish you and your family peace and comfort to get through this time.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Please accept my condolences for you and your family.


----------



## tzavelis (Feb 7, 2007)

*My condolences*

My sincere condolences for your loss. I feel your pain. I lost my sister recently.
May God rest him in peace.

Cosmas


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Sorry for you lost, J.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that. Hang tough, if you need help with anything, PM, please.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Jonathn I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

My condolences Jonathan.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

My sincere condolences on your loss and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Jonathon, I'm very sorry for your loss, but my guess from reading your posts for the last few years is that you are the sort of son who made your father very proud.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that J. Thanks for sharing the photography collection. Im sure he will be missed.


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## woodie5 (Mar 11, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family, and may he rest in peace.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Jonathan, My condolences as well. May your saddened heart soon be filled with warm and fond memories of your father.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.You were fortunate to have him around as long as you did.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Our sympathies to you at this time and your father is fortunate to have a son such as you are to carry his legacy forward.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

My thoughts are with you Jonathan. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tkdinga (Dec 5, 2005)

*Your Father*

Very sorry to hear about your father. I lost mine a few years ago; seems he comes to mind whenever I am deep in thought. My condolences to you.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss and my prayers will be for you and your family.


----------



## Brewmaster (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Jonathan,
I'm very sorry about your Father. My condolences to you and your family.
Jamie


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

My family's thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## siraseranant (Aug 6, 2007)

I am very sorry about your lost. Please take care.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Condolences. 83 is a good run.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

Jonathan,

I haven't visited the ED site in a while, and just now learned of your loss. Please accept my condolences to you and your family.

Judging from the kind of person that you are, your father must have been a wonderful man and role model.

Sincerely,
Fredric


----------



## Rainman43 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jonathan, I'm sorry to hear of your father's passing. The Irish have a saying: May he be in heaven a half hour before the devil knows he's dead, and may God always hold him in the palm of his hand. 
I share your father's love of chocolate; I'm sure it contributed to his longevity.
My best wishes,
Ray Lynch


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got back from my ED adventure last night. My thoughts are very much with you and your family at this time.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

J. I hope that you are well, I am so very sorry for your loss. I expect that the out-pouring of love on this forum has been of some comfort. If there is anything that you need, please don't hesitate to call me. Shalom


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*A note of thanks*

We have two days left of Shiva or the period of mourning. I wanted to thank everyone here for the wonderful words of compassion, your thoughts, your music, and your prayers.

For me, time has stood still this week. That is how it has felt.

My father was very ill and suffered from Alzheimer´s for many years. This is a very cruel disease for the patient and family members. For someone as vibrant, innovative, and intelligent as he was (he is largely responsible for having opened up the U.S. market to quality photographic goods from Japan starting in the late 1940s/early 1950s and created a company, Spiratone, that became the largest supplier of photographic accessories in the U.S. by the 1970s), the disease was especially unkind.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Aufrichtiges Beileid auch von mir, Jonathan.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Mein Beileid, habe erst heute von diesen traurigen Verlust erfahren, tut mir echt Leid. Ich habe mein Vater vor zwei Jahren auch verloren, ich weiss genau wie es auch bei Dir zu Hause sein muess. Die Zeit aber vergeht und den Schmerz wird immer weniger, waehrend den schoenen Errinurungen fuer eine Ewigkeit bleiben.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

SO very sorry to hear this news...

CHeers,


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

My thoughts are with you and your family...shalom


----------



## crowbmw325 (Dec 6, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

I am sorry about your loss. He sounded like a great man and a true role model. Sounds like you learned your business skills from him.

That is a very awful disease to deal with, moreso for the spouse, children and friends of the person with the disease. 

Stay strong in this time of grief.


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

J, thanks for allowing us to share your loss. You and family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*New York Times obit just published*

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/14/arts/14spira.html?ref=obituaries

It took them a while but they seem to be very slow in running these.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for posting the tribute to your dad. I was among those referenced who like a kid looking through a Christmas Catalogue enjoyed the variety of photgraphic accessories Spiratone offered. If I recall correctly, the first filters I purchased were Spiratone sourced.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, Jonathan, it appears your father was an amazing man. I guess any of us who have used a camera owe him a debt of gratitude...


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

JSpira said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/14/arts/14spira.html?ref=obituaries
> 
> It took them a while but they seem to be very slow in running these.


New York Times obit carried in today's Toronto Globe & Mail. A remarkable man!


----------



## 1994_RX-7_Tour (Feb 24, 2007)

*Boston Globe article Sun 16 Sep*

Jonathan,

I was reading the Boston Globe paper yesterday and just happened to see the article on your father. It also had a nice photograph of him as well.

Here is the link:

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/ob...a_at_83_shop_owner_popularized_photo_gadgets/


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Scott

If you still have the paper, perhaps you could send me that page by mail?

Thanks for pointing this out.



1994_RX-7_Tour said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> I was reading the Boston Globe paper yesterday and just happened to see the article on your father. It also had a nice photograph of him as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

JSpira said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/14/arts/14spira.html?ref=obituaries
> 
> It took them a while but they seem to be very slow in running these.


ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!! What a history and what a great deal to be proud of!!!!:thumbup:

Warmest regards,


----------

